# On Demand Screenprint, Embroidery, and drop ship needed



## Stylish Apparel (Apr 26, 2011)

Successful ecommerce apparel company looking for an additional supplier for on demand fulfillment of web orders that will encompass either *printed apparel, embroidered apparel, or a combination of both*. Need 1 source fulfillment that can offer both, so please don't respond if you can't provide both services along with timely fulfillmet of the orders. If this describes your company, please send some info about your services and contact info to reach you. 

Thanks!


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

You'll be hard pressed to to find anyone that screenprints "on demand". That is more suited for DTG. Im also curious if anyone offers on demand embroidery..


----------



## Stylish Apparel (Apr 26, 2011)

Print can be vinyl transfer if skilled, and will entertain DTG if machine can produce highest quality.

Thanks


----------



## rndubow (Feb 18, 2007)

PM me if you are interested. We offer all of the services you are looking for and more.


----------



## tees and tings (Nov 24, 2011)

rndubow can you send me some info on the services you offer.

​​


----------



## dlangpap (May 21, 2012)

rndubow said:


> PM me if you are interested. We offer all of the services you are looking for and more.


Rob, I would also like to know more about your services.

Thanks,

Dirk L.


----------



## rndubow (Feb 18, 2007)

I can be reached at rob[USER=47517]@dubowtextile[/USER].com or 320-257-3344.


----------



## devo2014 (Aug 28, 2014)

rndubow said:


> PM me if you are interested. We offer all of the services you are looking for and more.


I am very interested in your services as well. Please provide me your contact info. ASAP.

Thank you very much.


----------



## rndubow (Feb 18, 2007)

I can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## DonR (May 6, 2011)

We offer screen printing, DTG, and embroidery. For fulfillment, we can reach most of the north eastern US next day via UPS ground.


----------



## emilydawn1974 (Jul 12, 2014)

Would you send me some information about your services. My direct email is [email protected] thanks in advance for your help

Sent from my GT-N8013 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

